# Bambino Plus in dreaded Descale Loop



## jerrysimon (Oct 31, 2018)

I recently got a s/h Bambino Plus and have found that it is stuck in the descale loop as others have reported here.

Factory setting the machine brings me back to standby mode, but if I try pushing the steam button or one or two cup buttons it splutters and then comes up with the descale code 1 cup 2 cup and steam button flash and then 1 cup and steam button are lit waiting to restart the decale process.

If I put it through a descale run (as per the manual) it runs through the first cycle then the two buttons, one cup and steam light to tell me to fill up the tank which I do and it then continues until it empties the full tank telling me to refill the tank again. I do this and it empties it again. After refilling the tank at least twice more and running through, eventually the 1 cup and steam button light and flash but it never goes back to standby mode. When it cools it then continues to empty the water tank again. I have run the cycle a few time but give up after I refill the water tank 5 or six times. A factory reset will take me back to standby but again it then asks for a descale cycle if I attempt to use the cup or steam buttons.

I am told that the factory reset does not clear the 200 cup rescale prompt and therefore it thinks it is still to complete the descale process.

I have contacted Sage and unfortuantely they have told me its a 2019 model and out of warranty, even though its like new, and therefore will not cover it under warranty.

I then bit the bullet and said ok "what about an out of warranty repair" to which I was shocked when they told me they no longer repair Bambino Plus machines out of warranty in the UK.

This of course means if you buy one new after its two year warrantly, you won't be able to get it repaired and it will simply have to go in the bin!

Anyone managed to fix the descale loop ? seaching here I see it reported a few times and many think its a firmware problem so I guess if that is true it really is broken


----------



## jerrysimon (Oct 31, 2018)

😂


----------



## jerrysimon (Oct 31, 2018)

Just as an update Sage have actually turned out to be quite helpful despite initial contact. Firstly they do have a UK service agent now who they will refer you too (I can post details here/in the pinned thread if people want it). This company have confirmed it's likely to be a firmware problem from this 2019 model and cannot be fixed with any button press configuartion. It would have to be sent to them and its a lot of money when its bassically a brand new/hardly used machine with a software bug!

Sage have also agreed to give me a new machine at 40% discount and throw in some extra cleaning tablets and descaler which I think is fair given this maching is out of warranty.

I got a Sage Grinder Pro (still in its box) which I purchased from Lakeland on a a discount during Black Friday sales and of course they provide a three year warranty.

I had started this all by almost buying a Sage Barista Express from Amazon during the sales, but having taken some advice here and elsewhere it seems a separate grinder and expresso machine seem like a better option. I think I will take up Sage's offer and either keep the current Bambino for parts or sell it making clear what the fault is.

This would replace my De'longhi bean to cup machine, now two and half years old and still working well, purchased refurbished. I have seen these recently and as with all electrical goods, they have gone up a lot over the last year or so. Its given me a taste for better coffer coming from a pod machine before that but I think this would be the next step in my better coffee journey 

Regards


----------

